# [SOLVED] Free anti-virus and firewall are any avaible for iphone



## TheCyberMan

Hi,

Are there any free anti virus and firewall software apps for iphone.

My specs Iphone 3GS

Version 4.3.5(8L1)
Firmware 5.16.02

Not a apple user thanks in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Free anti-virus and firewall are any avaible for iphone*

This is all I could find for you.

VirusBarrier iOS - The first malware scanner for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Free anti-virus and firewall are any avaible for iphone*

Thanks Masterchiefxx17 had a look at that seems as though that may be the only option rather dissapointing but hay-ho.

I'll wait to see if there are any other options anyone has come across but i think that will be it in all honesty.


----------



## Cypheric

It's the only option because iOS is a virus-free platform.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Free anti-virus and firewall are any avaible for iphone*

Thanks Cypheric that is what i thought would be the case thread solved thanks to all.


----------

